# Help With Gmail Not Sending



## braveally (Jul 4, 2011)

I have been having a serious ongoing issue with the Gmail app on my droid charge. Before I begin, know that I have experienced this across 3 roms (humble, gummy, infinity) and with two different droid charge devices. Basically, when I hit the send button on an email, it just grays out and doesn't do anything. This usually happens after 2-3 successful sends. It doesn't freeze or give any errors, the send option just becomes inaccessible. Choosing to send through the menu button option doesn't do anything too. The messages don't even go into the outbox, it just sits there and saves it as a draft after I exit. Please tell me I have just overlooked some obscure setting.

What I have tried to fix it unsuccessfully:
Clearing all data and cache for the gmail app
Uninstalling and reinstalling/updating the app
Removing the screen filter app from my phone (read about some possible interference with this app)
Wiping Cache and Dalvik via CWM
Restarting the phone, and also after each of the methods above

What has worked:
Wiping my phone via CWM or Odin (factory, not just cache and Dalvik) but this only works for the first few emails and goes back to the same issue.

I feel stuck and hate not sending emails. I know I can choose another app but I really just prefer the gmail app (that's not a crime is it?) Anyone else experience this? I have searched several forums and tried solutions listed there but with no luck.


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

Are you attaching anything to the emails? I also have some serious issues with sending emails with attachments, but I usually don't have an issue with text-only.


----------



## braveally (Jul 4, 2011)

kvswim said:


> Are you attaching anything to the emails? I also have some serious issues with sending emails with attachments, but I usually don't have an issue with text-only.


Just text believe it or not. Work stuff. 90% of what I do is check emails and that works fine. When I try to send or reply to something (I have tried each independently to make sure it wasn't localized to any specific action) it just clicks and greys out. I have been ranting about this in the XDA Droid Charge forums for the past couple months with no response. Looks like I have to find a new app though. That sucks a lot. I prefer using 1st party apps most of the time.


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

Did u have this issue on straight stock?


----------



## braveally (Jul 4, 2011)

clumsyninja21 said:


> Did u have this issue on straight stock?


No issues I can recall on straight stock.


----------



## ws6driver (Aug 15, 2011)

What are you using as a rom?


----------



## lane32x (Aug 1, 2011)

I had the same issue. I switched to the stock Email app and found it to fix the problem. I also found that it is more responsive.

Out of curiosity, do you use a custom keyboard app? I'm using SwiftKey X.


----------



## braveally (Jul 4, 2011)

ws6driver said:


> What are you using as a rom?


Using infinity but also experienced this in humble and gummy. I am using swift key x if that has anything to do with it

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------

